# Border Collie crossed with what???



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm told Rocky is a Border Collie crossed with _something_! Any idea's...


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Is he crossed with anything? Looks like a straight smooth-coated sable BC to me. I know a couple look just like that.


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

lol, I dunno! I googled 'smooth-coated sable BC' and he doesn't look like any of them!


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

Some kind of sighthound I think. Does he run fast?!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes he is very quick!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Anyone think there is a bit of *Wippet* in there...


----------



## flydogs (Feb 26, 2010)

What a nice eyes!! Bright!! And it seems to be trained well, good work


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

I'd guess Lurcher, looking at those long legs!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

He looks like a pure BC, i dont have a pic but my friend has one exactly the same - he has a smooth flat coat as a pose to a long coat. I found this pic of a flat coat collie on google


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

probably wayyy off but lurcher? whippety kinda breed?????

naturaly, a fabulous descrption of breeeds by myself :lol:


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

im tempted to say the same really, he does have sighthound 'stance' and face - he is gorgeous whatever he is :001_tt1:


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_He looks like a BC X Greyhound to me _


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

BC X Grey is quiet a popular lurcher so I'm tempted to say that. He's got alot of BC but there's definately something extra added!! Stunning looking dog either way!


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I'd also say lurcher/ greyhound.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd guess he is a Lurcher X BC. Very good looking boy!


----------

